# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  کارهایی که میشه با یه IP کرد

## once4ever

میخوام بدونم اگه ip شخصی رو بدونیم چه کارایی میشه کرد؟
شاید نیاز باشه برای کار خاصی یه سری کد نوشت یا از برنامه خاصی استفاده کرد؟
فکراتونو بگین

----------


## Developer Programmer

عزیز دل برادر
کمی برای پرسیدن چنین سوالاتی دیر شده....این سوالهای ساده و بچه گونه رو نپرسین 
IP Address دو نوعه پویا و ثابت ... وقتی ISP به شما آدرسی منحصر به فرد اختصاص میده از نوع پویا است ولی آدرس سایتها ثابته ...
برا همینه که وقتی سایتی رو اسکن میکنن میدونن که همیشه up هست ولی کاربر ممکنه بعد از ده دقیقه خداحافظی کنه! 
آدرس IP  برای تماس با همدیگر ساخته شده

----------


## ICEMAN

خیلی سوالت کلی عزیز جان

----------


## RESEDENT_HACKER

کلی و جزیی نداره بنده خدا خوب نمی دونه

اگه یه IP رو داشته باشی حداقل کاری که میتونی انجام بدی اسکن کردن تمام PORT های اون کامپیوتر

میتونی بفهمی که چه نوع سروری روی اون سیستم فعال مثلا 21 واسه FTP و 80 واسه HTTP یا 139 میفهمی که این سیستم توی یه شبکه اینترانت هست و ..................................................  .
البته میتونی یک کمی هم شیطنت کنی همش PING کنی این طوری سرعت اون طرف میاد پایین شاید هو سیستمش RESET شد :sorry:

----------


## houtanal

> اگه یه IP رو داشته باشی حداقل کاری که میتونی انجام بدی اسکن کردن تمام PORT های اون کامپیوتر


اگر اون IP نسبت به شما valid باشه



> البته میتونی یک کمی هم شیطنت کنی همش PING کنی این طوری سرعت اون طرف میاد پایین شاید هو سیستمش RESET شد


نه بابا!

----------


## wayiran

:sunglass: 


> کلی و جزیی نداره بنده خدا خوب نمی دونه

----------


## zapata

آخه ip یه نفر را داشته باشین و شما هم کانکت باشین اگه ip شما از یه سرور دیگه باشه نمیتونین که پورتشو سرچ کنین  :reading:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

جناب زاپاتا دقیقا میشه اینکارو کرد.با یک port scanner ساده.
همین :oops:

----------


## بابک زواری

چند روز پیش تو یک سایت دیدم نوشته که در صورت فلان و بهمان ؛ IP آدرس شما برای پیگرد قانونی به نیروی انتظامی تحویل داده خواهد شد.
اول خندم گرفت بعد گفتم خوب شاید بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## whitehat

> IP آدرس شما برای پیگرد قانونی به نیروی انتظامی تحویل داده خواهد شد.


 :mrgreen:  که با اون چه کار کنه !
فقط IP های موسسه های با IP  ثابت می توانند قابل پی گرد باشند .
مهندسی اجتماعی ترفندی است که در این مسائل می تواند موثر باشد  :)

----------


## Gladiator

> فقط IP های موسسه های با IP ثابت می توانند قابل پی گرد باشند .


اگر اون ISP فرم Ripe رو تحویل شرکت مخابرات داده باشه ٬ درب خونتون رو در جیک ثانیه پیدا میکنن ٬ بدون فرم Ripe هم در 2 جیک ثانیه . اگر هم از شرکت مخابرات سرویس نداشته باشه باز هم راه هایی برای رسیدن به خدا وجود داره  :موفق: 

این کار زیادی به مهندسی اجتماعی نداره چون راه حل فنی داره . 
موفق باشی .

----------


## Babak-Aghili

گلادی جان ...

فرم Ripe چیه ؟  محتوی چه اطلاعاتی هست ؟؟


ممنون

----------


## Inprise

> چند روز پیش تو یک سایت دیدم نوشته که در صورت فلان و بهمان ؛ IP آدرس شما برای پیگرد قانونی به نیروی انتظامی تحویل داده خواهد شد.
> اول خندم گرفت بعد گفتم خوب شاید بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نظر شما چیه ؟


اکثریت قریب به اتفاق کاربران ایرانی اینترنت از خطوط تلفنی برای اتصال استفاده میکنند و کاربرد خطوط دیجیتال هم این روزها به شدت مرسومه و بخاطر محدودیتهای به خصوصی ، بخش اعظم اتصالات دیجیتالی ( E1 ) غیر قابل ردیابی هستند ( کنترل کالر آیدی منتقل نمیشه ) فلذا مسئله ردیابی و پیگیری قضائی و Criminal Investigation تا حدود زیادی بی معناست ؛ لیکن با توجه به اینکه نهادهای خاصی ، به تمام ترافیک اینترنت ایران بطور کامل و دائمی دسترسی دارند ، بعید نیست ردیابی و رسیدن به هدف ، بدون استفاده از روشهای سنتی پیگیری IP امکان پذیر باشه . بهر حال بزودی و پس از تصویب لوایح مربوط به جامعه اطلاعاتی ( که قاعدتا" در دولت اصولگرای آبادگران رنگ و جهت گیری های به خصوصی هم خواهد داشت ) فروش اکانت اینترنت بصورت فله ای و کارتی ممنوع/محدود خواهد شد و ترافیک اینترنت هر کاربر ، ربط معنا داری با هویت حقیقی اون خواهد داشت ، که نتیجتا" پیگیریهای قضائی و قانونی ( اگر بشه اسمش رو قانون گذاشت ) چندان به وجوه فنی داستان نیازمند نخواهد بود ؛ واقعیت اینه که این همون اتفاقیه که داره تو اغلب نقاط جهان میفته ؛ و تجربه نشون میده با کمی تاخیر ایران هم به همون مسیر خواهد رفت .

موفق باشید

----------


## houtanal

> جناب زاپاتا دقیقا میشه اینکارو کرد.با یک port scanner ساده.
> همین :oops:


وقتی دو IP نسبت به هم invalid هستند اصلا همدیگر رو نمی بینند که بخوان همدیگر رو پورت اسکن کنند

----------


## Gladiator

> اکثریت قریب به اتفاق کاربران ایرانی اینترنت از خطوط تلفنی برای اتصال استفاده میکنند و کاربرد خطوط دیجیتال هم این روزها به شدت مرسومه و بخاطر محدودیتهای به خصوصی ، بخش اعظم اتصالات دیجیتالی ( E1 ) غیر قابل ردیابی هستند ( کنترل کالر آیدی منتقل نمیشه ) فلذا مسئله ردیابی و پیگیری قضائی و Criminal Investigation تا حدود زیادی بی معناست ؛ لیکن با توجه به اینکه نهادهای خاصی ، به تمام ترافیک اینترنت ایران بطور کامل و دائمی دسترسی دارند ، بعید نیست ردیابی و رسیدن به هدف ، بدون استفاده از روشهای سنتی پیگیری IP امکان پذیر باشه . بهر حال بزودی و پس از تصویب لوایح مربوط به جامعه اطلاعاتی ( که قاعدتا" در دولت اصولگرای آبادگران رنگ و جهت گیری های به خصوصی هم خواهد داشت ) فروش اکانت اینترنت بصورت فله ای و کارتی ممنوع/محدود خواهد شد و ترافیک اینترنت هر کاربر ، ربط معنا داری با هویت حقیقی اون خواهد داشت ، که نتیجتا" پیگیریهای قضائی و قانونی ( اگر بشه اسمش رو قانون گذاشت ) چندان به وجوه فنی داستان نیازمند نخواهد بود ؛ واقعیت اینه که این همون اتفاقیه که داره تو اغلب نقاط جهان میفته ؛ و تجربه نشون میده با کمی تاخیر ایران هم به همون مسیر خواهد رفت .
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام 

بر خلاف تصور شما خطوط E1 هم Caller ID رو پشتیبانی میکنند . در سراسر کشور دو نوع لینک E1 رو میتونی از مخابرات بگیری CAS , PRI در حال حاظر لینک CAS نمیتونه Caller ID رو پشتیبانی کنه در صورتی که لینک PRI به خوبی Caller ID رو پشتیبانی میکنه . در صورت استفاده از لینک CAS هم ISP میتونه آدرس و شماره تلفن کاربرش رو بدست بیاره .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Gladiator

> گلادی جان ...
> 
> فرم Ripe چیه ؟  محتوی چه اطلاعاتی هست ؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون


بسته به نیازمندی شما رنج IP Address رو به نام شما ثبت میکنه و .... در صورت عدم توجه و پر نکردن فرم بعد از مدتی تمامی IP Address  های شما رو پس میگیره و ارتباط شما رو قطع میکنه .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Inprise

> سلام 
> 
> بر خلاف تصور شما خطوط E1 هم Caller ID رو پشتیبانی میکنند . در سراسر کشور دو نوع لینک E1 رو میتونی از مخابرات بگیری CAS , PRI در حال حاظر لینک CAS نمیتونه Caller ID رو پشتیبانی کنه در صورتی که لینک PRI به خوبی Caller ID رو پشتیبانی میکنه . در صورت استفاده از لینک CAS هم ISP میتونه آدرس و شماره تلفن کاربرش رو بدست بیاره .
> 
> موفق باشی .


اگر دقت میکردی نگفتم خطوط دیجیتال کالر آیدی رو حمایت نمیکنند ، به دلیل محدودیتهای سوئیچ های دیجیتال مخابرات ( زیمنس ) در حال حاضر اغلب خطوط دیجیتال کالر آیدی رو منتقل نمیکنند . شبکهء PSTN ایران از SS7 استفاده میکنه که انتقال کالر آیدی از اون به اغلب سیگنالینگ پروتکلها ممکن و در دسترسه . به عنوان یک نمونه هیچکدام از سوئیچهای دیجیتال شهر تهران انتقال کالر آیدی رو حمایت نمیکنند و ISP های تهران امکان ثبت شماره تلفن مشترکینی که از خطوط دیجیتال استفاده میکنند رو ندارند .

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

خوب می نویسه تو دفتر خاطراتش
بابا من ip و isp کسی که داشت منو ار تهران هک می کرد رو با ساعتش به اطلاع isp رسوندم در جواب گفت 
"ما کاری نمی تونیم بکنیم چون لیست dhcp رو نداریم و اون هم نون دانشش رو می خوره " به همین راحتی به همین خوشمزگی

----------


## whitehat

سلام
مخابرات ایران تا 2 ماه دیگر امکان پی گیری شماره تلفن ها را خواهد داشت :( مخابرات ایران با عوض کردن سخت افزار های مورد نیاز (مثل سوییچ ها و ...) در آینده ای نه چندان دور امکان پی گیری بر اساس آدرس IP را خواهد داشت .در حال حاضر این امکانات در VOIP وجود دارد !

----------


## Gladiator

در حال حاظر حتی استفاده VOIP در یک خط لیزد خیلی راحت به مسئولین گزارش میشه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## nasser-b

بهترین کار اسکن کردن هستش و بنا به جوابی که از اسکن می گیری کار فرق می کنه

----------

